# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Laura Mersini-Houghton prezanton teorinë e saj për krijimin e universit

## Albo

*Shqiptarja pas aprovimit të teorisë për universin, pretendente për Nobel*



Edhe pse shpeshherë gjatë punës i është dashur të haset në pengesa, për të momenti më i bukur ka qenë kur nisi të merrej me problemin e origjinës së Universit. Teoria për të cilën ka punuar shkencëtarja shqiptare, Laura Mersini-Houghton, përgjatë gjithë këtyre viteve, parashikon se në hemisferën Jugore të qiellit duhet të ketë një zonë bosh, pa galaktika dhe pa yje. Teoria e saj për origjinën e universit nga multiversi është konfirmuar nga sateliti evropian Planck dhe tashmë asaj i mbetet, që të jetë një ndër pretendentet për çmimin Nobel në Fizikë. Gjatë bisedës me të na tregon sesi i lindi dëshira për tu marrë me këtë teori, por edhe detaje të tjera rreth planetëve, hapësirës etj.

Cila është teoria juaj për krijimin e universit?

Momenti më i bukur kur pata një ide për të zgjidhur problemin e origjinës së universit. Ky është një problem shumë i vështirë. Njerëzit se kanë kuptuar këtë për 2000 vjet. Nga erdhi? Ku filloi? Ajo që shikojmë nga nisi,te cila epokë? Nga ana e fizikës, Roxher Penrouz, që është një shkencëtar i famshëm anglez, e bëri këtë pyetje në mënyrë më konkrete me anë të numrave. Ai e llogariti që mundësia për të filluar një univers, si puna e universit tonë me Big Bangun, me energji shumë të lartë, është pothuajse zero, dhjetë në fuqi të 123. Një mundësi në dhjetë zero të tjera mbrapa, dhe 123 zero të tjera. Kjo ishte një pyetje shumë e rëndësishme në fizikën teorike.

Por atëherë pse universi ynë fillon me këtë orgjinë, nëse kjo orgjinë dukej kaq e pamundur? Unë jam përpjekur dhe në fakt, një nga teoritë e String Theory, ishte pikërisht që kjo pyetje ti shpjegonte origjinën e universit. Unë si fizikante teorike isha shumë e mahnitur nga kjo lloj pyetjeje. Mbaj mend se fundmi, kisha një mënyrë se si mund të zgjidhej ky problem. Bëhet fjalë për në vitin 2009. Fillimisht e mendova zgjidhjen, por tani është në një program të tërë, tani është një teori, që është i testuar nga ana ovosturcionale. Ideja kryesore është që vetë pyetja, se pse universi ynë nisi në këtë mënyrë nuk ka kuptim, nëse ne nuk kemi shumë fillime të mundshme.

Për shembull, nëse unë them; për shembull një monedhë të verdhë e vëmë në xhep, dhe nëse unë bëj pyetjen: Pse kur fus dorën në xhep përfundoj me një monedhe të verdhë? Kjo si pyetje nuk ka kuptim, sepse nëse monedha e verdhë është ajo që unë nxjerrë nga xhepi, është sepse e vetmja gjë që unë kam në xhep është monedha e verdh. Kjo pyetje ka kuptim nëse në xhep do të kisha monedha me ngjyra të ndryshme, dhe unë them: Pse unë zgjodha të verdhën? Jo të kuqen, jeshilen apo lelja.

E njëjta gjë ishte dhe me universin. Pyetja ishte fokusuar pse universi ynë nisi me Big Bang-un me energji të larta, por për ti dhënë përgjigje kësaj pyetje dhe për të pasur mundësi për ta llogaritur atë përgjigje, unë ofrova, që e vetmja mënyrë është multiversi. Nëse ne kemi fillime të ndryshme, të universit që mund të nis me energji të mesme, apo të ulët, që mund të ketë gjeometri ndryshe. Nëse ne kemi një mundësi zgjedhje, atëherë ka kuptim që të pyesim, përse nis me këtë dhe jo me diçka tjetër?

Pas propozimit tuaj, cili ishte hapi i dytë?

Pas kësaj hapi i dytë ishte, që si mund ta llogarisë unë këtë fillim të universit. Nga ana tjetër kuptova se mund të përdorja mekanikën kuantike, një fushë energjie që ishte parashikuar nga String Theory. Kjo fushë energjike e String Theory ka historinë e saj, që në atë kohë 2003-2004, matematicienët sa e kishin llogaritur këtë fushë që quhet landscape e string theory. Landscape duket tamam si një terren me shumë lugina dhe male, por nga ana tjetër çdo luginë aty jep energjinë e mundshme, që mund të ketë një univers te Bing Bang-u. Është e komplikuar mënyra sesi matematicienët e llogarisin këtë landscape.

Ata e nisin duke filluar nga 11 dimensione duke e zvogëluar në shtatë dimensione, që ne nuk i shikojmë, për të përfunduar vetëm në tre dimensione hapësinore dhe një kohore, duke bërë shkurtimin e dimensioneve në mënyra të ndryshme, ata do të përfundojnë me këto landscape, lugina që kanë energji. Për mua kjo ishte kryevepër, sepse duke pasur strukturë që ishte deleguar nga String Theory unë kisha mundësi tani që të përdorja pyetjen time: Pse Big Bang-u ynë nisi nga kjo luginë energjie dhe jo nga një luginë tjetër? Ajo që unë propozova për këtë gjë ishte duke deleguar fillimin e universit, që mund të mendohet si një grimcë kuantike, si një valë, duke menduar që rryma e universit udhëtonte në këtë landscape të energjive.

Nga ai moment çdo gjë është matematike, ideja e rëndësishme ishte vetëm nga ana fizike, ne kishim mundësi që të propozonim një tjetër fillim të kësaj pyetje. Nga momenti që unë do lejoj universin kuantik, që përballë Big Bang-ut është shumë i vogël: Unë do lejoj këtë univers kuantik që të udhëtojë në këto lugina të landscape-it, nga ky moment çdo gjë llogaritet në bazë të fizikës kuantike, Gutenbergut, që pastaj nuk i jep më shansin se është i llogaritur. Unë e llogarita këtë bashkë me një koleg, të cilin e ftova që të bënim llogaritjet bashkë dhe përgjigja që morëm pasi zgjidhëm ekuacionet e mekanikës kuantike në këtë landscape, ishte që e vetmja mënyrë për të krijuar një univers është nëse fillon me energji shumë të lartë, e kjo ishte e parë që nga ana teorike, kësaj pyetje themelore të origjinës së universit i gjendej në përgjigje.

Ishte ideja fillestare se çdo univers fillestar ka brenda grimca energjie të marra aktiviteti i String theory nga kjo. Energjia bën që ta shpërthejë universin fillestar, duke e kaluar në një Big Bang. Ndërsa materia bën të kundërtën, mundohet që ta tërheq universin dhe të kalojë në një pikë. Të tëra universet fillestare bëjnë një luftë e heshtur, energjia mundohet ta shpërthejë universin fillestar, ndërsa materia që ta fokusojë në një pikë. Të tëra universet fillestare që nisën nga energji shumë të larta do arrinin që ta përballonin efektin e materies dhe do vazhdojnë që të shpërthejnë. Kjo ishte arsyeja, që e vetmja mënyrë për të krijuar një univers është nëse fillojmë me një energji të lartë, jo me energji të ulët.

Pas aprovimit të këtij supozimi vazhduat më tej...

Meqenëse ne e deleguam përgjigjen dhe nuk bëmë asnjë lloj supozimi. Përgjigjja që morëm ishte e saktë, vendosëm që ta shtynim një hap më tutje, dhe të shikonim nëse ishte e mundur që ne mund të parashikonim disa obstragime, që mund ta vërtetojnë këtë teori. Këtë e bëmë në vitin 2006 dhe futëm një bashkëpunëtorë të tretë nga Japonia, dhe ne llogaritëm se duke e nisur historinë e universit nga momenti para Big Bang-ut, që bëhesh një grimcë kuantike dhe duke e lidhur nga ana e mekanikës kuantike, të tërë revolucionin që ndodh brenda këtyre universeve, sepse nuk është vetëm një univers, që shkon nëpërmjet Big Bang-ut, por janë shumë universe që shkojnë në këtë histori dhe duke e lejuar këtë lloj pikture, që të vazhdojë të rritet dhe të na ndjekë deri në ditët e sotme, në kohë, që të kishim mundësi që të llogarisnim atë që i ndodhi në Big Bang-ut. Por ajo që ndodhi në Big Bang si do të dukej sot në qiell? Përveçse anës tradicionale nga Big Bangu, deri në të gjithë strukturën që shohim në qiell, përveç fustracioneve të Bigbangut, ne kishim dhe atë që ndodh nëpërmjet grimcave kuantike.

Nga ana tjetër ishte pyetja sesi universi ynë rritej dhe krijohej një univers fizik, por evoluimi ndërmjet tyre nga koha e Big Bang-ut, vazhdon që të jetë edhe sot, pavarësisht se është shumë i vogël lë një farë shenje në strukturën që ne shikojmë në qiell sot. Ne llogaritëm sesa i vogël do të ishte ky burim i dytë, që vjen nga mekanika kuantike dhe parashikuam se në hemisferën Jugore të qiellit duhet të ketë një zonë që është shumë e madhe, 10 gradë, një e gjashta e qielli, duhet të jetë bosh, pa galaktika dhe pa yje. Kjo u quajt njolla e ftohtë, sepse nëse në qiell nuk ka yje, dhe duke e matur temperaturën duket temperaturë blu, nëse ka yje duket e kuqe. Prandaj ajo që ne parashikuam si hapësirë bosh në qiell u quajt njolla e ftohtë.

Ne parashikuam që duket të ketë një farë asimetrie, një thyerje të simetrisë ndaj masës që shihej në hemisferën Veriore, dhe ndaj masës që shihej në atë Jugore, atë qiellit, duhet të ketë një drejtim të preferuar, që ka lidhje me krijimin e qiellit të universit tonë. Parashikimet u bënë në vitin 2006. Ndaj mend se disa nga bashkëpunëtorët e mi u frikësuan dhe thanë se nuk mund të dalim me një publikim, që një pjesë në qiell është komplet bosh, sepse ishte diçka e paparashikueshme, sepse Big Bangu na parashikon të kundërtën çdo gjë në qiell janë uniformë. Pati kontestime dhe e hodhën poshtë si diçka që ka mundësi që të mos jetë aty, por ne nga ana statistike nuk e hedhim dot poshtë. Këtë vit në qershor të 2015 pas 7 vjet lufte me ekipeve të ndryshme eksperimentale, më së fundmi sateliti evropian Planck dhe që është ndërtuar pikërisht për të matur këto struktura e konfirmoi, që të tëra ato anomali, si pjesa bosh në qiell, mungesa e simetrisë etj., u konfirmuan. Prandaj jam shumë e lumtur për këtë.

Së fundmi, shkencëtarët zbuluan planetin e ri, i Kepler-452b, çmund të na thoni më tepër për ngjashmëritë e tij me tokën?

Nuk kam treguar asnjë lloj interesi ndaj planetëve, sepse nuk është asnjë habi. Planeti ynë nuk është diçka e veçantë, përderisa ne e dimë se sistemi diellor ka planete, por diskutohet që mund të ketë dhe planete të tjerë, në sistemet diellore ose dhe në skajet e planetëve të tjerë.

Nëse një ditë toka rrezikohet për tu mos bërë më e banueshme. A do të kishte mundësi njeriu që të jetonte në një planet tjetër. Nëse po, në cilin prej tyre?

Pak a shumë përgjigjja është jo pavarësisht sesi planeti tokë ka shumë, me siguri janë shumë struktura të shpërndara në univers, të cilat janë aq larg, saqë do të ishte e pamundur për në që të shkojmë në një planet tjetër, që i ka kushtet si duhet për jetën, në mënyrë që të kemi ajër dhe që të jetë në një largësi të caktuar nga dielli, duhet që të jetë aq larg, që të ketë temperatura të përshtatshme për jetën. Kur të vinte koha që të gjenim një planet, që i ka këto kushtet që ka planeti ynë, distanca nëpërmjet nesh dhe atyre do të ishte aq larg, saqë do të duheshin mijëra vite, që të luftonim për të arritur atje. Asnjë nga ne nuk do të arrinte i gjallë.

Ju vetë a do të kishit dëshirë të udhëtonit në hapësirë?

Jo, aq shumë dëshirë për të udhëtuar, sepse nga ana praktike duhet një trajtim i jashtëzakonshëm, duhet që të jesh shumë e fortë nga ana fizike, që ta përballosh udhëtimin. Nga ana tjetër udhëtime në hapësirë me anë të imagjinatës, unë dhe kolegë të tjerë i bëjmë përditë.

Pas kaq orësh të jetës suaj dedikuar qiellit, mendon se vëzhgimi i universit përmban firmën e një Zoti krijues?

Ne tani kemi kaluar nga universi te multiversi, kjo është ajo që po kalon fizika në këtë dekadë. Duke zgjeruar njohuritë tona ndaj natyrës, ne tani nuk studiojmë thjesht se çfarë ka në një univers diellor, apo ngjitur me galaktikën. Ne i kemi kapërcyer këto dhe me teknologjinë jemi më larg. Çfarë ka bërë Zoti e kemi kuptuar, tani jemi në stadin që universi ynë është  dhe nuk është aq i madh, sepse ka shumë struktura të tjera jashtë universit tonë, që në fakt ne jemi kurioz sesi janë krijuar. Kur vjen puna te universi, që ti e mendon si një grimcë në oqean ku janë dhe miliona dhe miliona grimca të tjera. Pyetja e krijimit ka kaluar më lartë, meqenëse nuk mban një rol special është thjesht një grimcë në oqeanin e kozmosit.

Dhe së fundmi, me çfarë konkluzionesh dolët nga konferenca që organizuat në Suedi?

Bukuria ishte që unë vendosa që të mbledh baballarët themelues, dhe në vend që të mbanin fjalime, të diskutonim, për ato që janë thënë para 40 vjetësh. Ne u takuam për të zgjidhur problemin e uljes së informacionit në black hole dhe kjo duket se ka funksionuar. Një iniciativë që duke shumë e thjeshtë që të mbledhësh për një javë themeluesit e black hole, ka bërë që të punojmë dhe mos ta shtyjmë këtë zgjedhje që e kemi shtyrë më tej.

Valeria Dedaj

Shekulli

----------


## sirena_adria



----------

Kreksi (13-05-2018)

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------

Kreksi (13-05-2018),SERAFIM DILO (10-03-2018)

----------


## Kreksi

> 


Teepr interesante ky veshtrim nga shkenctarja jone, mirepo ne pyetje vjene gjithemon kurreshtja; 

*Sa vjeçare eshte Toka jonë ?*

Ne lidhje me kete pyetje pergjigjie janê interesuar më parë edhe chkenctare qysh para 200 vitesh, ne  Tubimin shkencore se sa vjete eshte e vjeter Toka!

Antonio felix Castrioto kur ia ka dhene botes kete pergjigjie para 200 vitesh se; Toka eshte e vjeter  vetm se 14 000  vite

----------

sirena_adria (29-03-2018)

----------


## sirena_adria

DID THE UNIVERSE HAVE A BEGINNING, Mersini-Houghton vs Carroll vs Penrose

----------


## sirena_adria

*Bashkëpunoi me Stephen Hawking, shkencëtarja shqiptare publikon librin e ri*

Në prag të pubikimit të librit të saj të ri mbi origjinën e universit, shkencëtarja shqiptaro-amerikane, Laura Mersini ka treguar se si puna e saj në teorinë e multiverseve ndikoi në Stephen Hawking dhe sesi sundimi sovjetik i dha formë urisë së saj për dije.

Laura Mersini-Houghton lindi në Shqipëri dhe u rrit nën një regjim totalitar komunist i cili, deri në rënien e tij në 1991, e shkëputi vendin nga pjesa tjetër e botës. E ndikuar nga babai i saj, Nexhat Mersini, një matematikan, ajo zhvilloi një interes të madh për fizikën dhe, në vitin 1994, fitoi një bursë Fulbright për të studiuar në SHBA. Libri i saj i parë, Para Big Bengut, përshkruan përpjekjen e saj për të ndriçuar origjinën e universit tonë dhe për të provuar se ne jemi një nga shumë universet në një multivers shumë më të gjerë. Mersini-Houghton tani është profesoreshë e fizikës teorike dhe kozmologjisë në Universitetin e Karolinës së Veriut në Chapel Hill, megjithëse aktualisht ndodhet në Kembrixh, Angli, ku kalon kohë çdo verë duke bërë kërkime.


*Intervista e plotë dhënë për "The Guardian":*

*Si i dha formë të menduarit jeta në një shoqëri të mbyllur?*

Mendoj se inkurajoi një dashuri më të madhe për lirinë dhe dijen  sa herë që të ndalohet të mësosh për një vend përtej, kjo të bën vetëm më kurioz. Gjithashtu, për shkak të realitetit shumë të zymtë të Shqipërisë, ne kishim pak shpërqendrime, kështu që njerëzit ishin më të etur për dije sesa unë tani në perëndim. Gjithashtu, ekziston një mendje e vetme e dëshirës për të gjetur përgjigjen dhe të mos jesh i impresionuar vërtet nga filozofia dominuese e fushës në atë kohë.

*Çfarë ju tërhoqi te fizika teorike dhe kozmologjia në veçanti?*

Kozmologjia ka të gjitha pyetjet më magjepsëse për të cilat kam ëndërruar që kur isha fëmijë: nga lindi universi dhe çfarë kishte përpara se të ekzistonte? Për sa i përket punës në fizikë teorike dhe jo eksperimentale, unë nuk jam vërtet një person praktik  nëse jam në një laborator, ndoshta do ti vë zjarrin aksidentalisht.

*Ju shkruani se fillimi i këtij shekulli ishte një kohë e mirë për të hyrë në fushën e kozmologjisë. Pse?*

Sepse njohuritë kishin avancuar kaq shumë, dhe për herë të parë ne mund të bënim ato pyetje të mëdha që më magjepsnin si fëmijë. Kishte dy gjetje të mëdha që vërtet e nxitën atë kuriozitet. Në vitin 1998, një grup astronomësh të supernovës zbuluan se ka energji të errët në univers, dhe në fakt është përbërësi dominues  dhe kjo është saktësisht e njëjta lloj energjie si ajo që ekzistonte në kohën e Big Bengut.

Përbërësi tjetër ishin gjetjet teorike në teorinë e fijeve. Tani, teoria e fijeve u krijua për të përmbushur ëndrrën e përjetshme të Ajnshtajnit për një univers të vetëm të shpjeguar nga teoria e gjithçkaje. Por rreth vitit 2004, teoria e fijeve përfundoi me një peizazh të tërë me shumë energji të mundshme që mund të fillonin universe si yni.

*Në libër, ju përshkruani një moment eureka që keni pasur në një kafene të Karolinës së Veriut. Çfarë kuptove?
*
Isha shumë e intriguar nga vlerësimi i (fizikanit fitues i çmimit Nobel) Roger Penrose se kishte pothuajse zero shanse që universi ynë të dilte në ekzistencë. Vazhdova të zbërtheja argumentin e tij, i cili bazohet në ligjin e dytë të termodinamikës, duke u përpjekur të zbuloja nëse ai bëri diçka të gabuar. Pastaj kuptova se problemi nuk ishte te llogaritja aktuale, ishte më shumë te mënyra jonë e të menduarit, se kishim nevojë për një ndryshim paradigme nga një univers në shumë. Dhe këtu fillova të huazoja peizazhin e teorisë së fijeve për të kryer llogaritjen. Në kafene mendova, OK, e kam bindur veten se kam nevojë për një grup të shumë universeve të mundshme foshnjore nga të cilat të zgjedh, por si mund ta marr përgjigjen, cili është i yni? Dhe pastaj kuptova, mirë, sigurisht: mekanika kuantike në peizazhin e teorisë së fijeve. Me fjalë të tjera, mendova për universin si një valë, dhe më pas ekuacionet kuantike më tregojnë se çfarë ndodh me atë valë.

*Pasoi shumë punë të vështira matematikore. Ju u penguat pas raundit tuaj të parë të llogaritjeve. Çfarë kishit anashkaluar?*

Më kishte humbur përbërësi më i rëndësishëm dhe ai është: zgjidhja e këtij ekuacioni nuk është vetëm një degë apo një univers, është një familje e tërë. Pra, këto degë që mund të rriten dhe të bëhen universe janë të gjitha të ngatërruara në mënyrë kuantike me njëra-tjetrën. Në mënyrë që secili të krijojë identitetin e vet ndërsa rritet në universe klasike, ata duhet të shkëputen nga njëri-tjetri. Kjo në fizikë njihet si dekoherencë, ose larja e çdo gjurme të ngatërresës kuantike që nuk ka asnjë homolog në fizikën klasike. Nuk e kisha marrë parasysh këtë.

*Pasi llogaritja juaj ishte gati, si e keni bërë testimin e saj?*

Kur ndodh procesi i ndarjes të universeve, kjo është pika kur krijohet sfondi kozmik mikrovalor (CMB). Pra, të gjitha luhatjet e inflacionit do të lënë gjurmë ose gërvishtje si rezultat i kësaj ngatërrese, dhe ato do të nguliten në CMB-në tonë (të universit). Kjo ishte diçka që ne mund ta llogarisnim. Kështu që unë llogarita forcën e ngatërrimit midis degëve të ndryshme dhe sa shpejt ajo ngatërresë lahet. Kjo më lejoi të zbuloja se sa gërvishtje ose shenja do të linte ajo ngatërresë në qiellin tonë ndërsa po krijohej gjatë inflacionit, dhe më pas të përshpejtoja deri në ditët e sotme, për të bërë parashikime se si do të dukeshin ato anomali shumë të mëdha. Një nga parashikimet kryesore të inflacionit kozmik është se gjithçka është e spërkatur në mënyrë uniforme në të gjithë qiellin. Por tani plagët që vijnë nga ndërthurja me universet e tjerë po e modifikojnë ose e dëmtojnë atë uniformitet, duke e shkelur atë në shkallë shumë të lehta. Ne i parashikuam ato, dhe ato u panë nga sateliti Planck në 2013.

*Ky duhet të ketë qenë një moment i mahnitshëm vërtetimi.*

Po. Dhe mendoj se kjo ishte kur njerëzit filluan ti kushtonin shumë më tepër vëmendje kësaj pune. Deri atëherë, besimi ishte se, për të parë përtej horizontit të universit tonë, do të duhej të thyenim shpejtësinë e dritës, gjë që nuk mund ta bëjmë. Pra, nëse nuk mund ta testojmë multiversin, atëherë pse të shqetësohemi për ta hulumtuar atë? Por Rich Holman, Tomo Takahashi dhe unë treguam se nuk keni nevojë të dilni nga ky univers, në fakt mund ti gjeni të gjitha gjurmët brenda qiellit tuaj. Kjo ishte kur e gjithë fusha u zhvendos papritur dhe të gjithë po bënin kërkime mbi multiversin.

*Dhe a do të thoni se është e zakonshme tani?*

Oh, absolutisht. Të gjitha mendjet e mëdha po punojnë për të. Roger Penrose ka teorinë e tij multiverse. Dhe Stephen Hawking, në vitet e fundit të jetës së tij, filloi të punojë në multivers. Kudo që të shikoj, befas të gjithë kanë një version të multiversit.

*Multiversi është një koncept befasues. A mendoni shpesh për universet e tjera atje?*

Po, po. Në një mënyrë, është shtrirja më e natyrshme e parimit të Kopernikut, sepse dikur menduam se Toka ishte qendra e universit, dhe më pas sistemi diellor dhe galaktika jonë, dhe tani po gjejmë se edhe universi ynë është vetëm një kokërr e vogël pluhuri në një kozmos shumë më të ndërlikuar dhe më të bukur. Kjo për mua ka shumë më tepër kuptim.

*A duket e mundshme që universet e tjera mund të strehojnë jetë?
*
Absolutisht. Me Fred Adams, një astrofizikan në Universitetin e Miçiganit në Ann Arbor, vendosa të zbuloja nëse strukturat do të formoheshin në universe që kishin kushte shumë të ndryshme nga tonat. Ne zbuluam se ju mund ta ndryshoni konstantën e Njutonit me 10,000  gjashtë rend të madhësisë  dhe mund të bëni të njëjtën gjë me konstanten e Planck-ut, dhe prapë të merrni jetë në universe të tjerë. Në fakt, universi ynë duket se është i banueshëm vetëm në kufi. Ne ishim ulur pikërisht në skajin midis të banueshme dhe të pabanueshme.

*Ju pëlqeu të shkruanit librin? Dhe a ishte e kënaqshme të ktheheshit pas hap pas hapi në punën tuaj?*

Po dhe jo. Fillimisht, isha e emocionuar për të ndarë atë pasion dhe kënaqësi të kërkimit me publikun e gjerë. Por më pas pati një shtysë për të ndarë gjithnjë e më shumë histori personale. Dhe tani kolegët e mi, të cilët nuk dinin absolutisht asgjë për jetën time, papritmas mund të zbulojnë gjithçka. Kjo është një ndjenjë e çuditshme.

*A kaloni shumë kohë në Shqipëri këto ditë?
*
Nuk jam kthyer për shumë kohë, sepse familja ime u transferua në Toronto dhe babai im vdiq dhe nuk më ka mbetur askush atje. Unë do tju tregoj një sekret. Unë dhe Stephen Hawking do organizonim një konferencë në Shqipëri. Ai ishte shumë i emocionuar për këtë, dhe gjithçka ishte gati, por ai vdiq një muaj para se të ndodhte. E telefonoja çdo javë për të kontrolluar shëndetin e tij dhe pasi vendosëm ta anulonim (sepse Hawking nuk ishte mire), më kujtohet kryeinfermierja e tij duke thënë: Çfarëdo që të bësh, mos i thuaj se e ke anuluar konferencën në Shqipëri, sepse ajo është duke ai është duke e pritur me padurim. Kështu që nuk i thashë kurrë. 


/ Diaspora Shqiptare / KultPlus.com

https://www.kultplus.com/libri/bashk...n-librin-e-ri/

----------

King Bardhyl (03-09-2022)

----------

